# what is TSC.exe



## mmhjef71 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi i am really dumb on computers but think that this TSC thing is whats making my computer shutdown due to cpu overload? I do have pccillin installed and some think it is linked to that. any help or ideas would be appreciated as im fed up of my computer randomly shutting down. TIA


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.
Linked to Trend Micro PC-cillin
http://www.file.net/process/tsc.exe.html
Not a Pc-Cillin user but it may be using more resourses than your system can cope with.

Let us have some Pc specs.
Desktop>Laptop? Hard drive size>Free space.
Installed Ram.


----------



## mmhjef71 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for your reply I have a Aspire SA85 Home MHD12505, CPU 2.80GHz and960MB RAM. Does that help? The comp switches off when i run dvd flick (or previously WINAVI now unistalled), its only 18 mths old and is really frustating, any advice/ remedies is greatly appreciated tho i need basic steps to follow as i am a complete numpty at this stuff!!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi is it only when running dvd flick that your system shuts down?
Check their guide and system requirement.
http://www.dvdflick.net/

http://www.file.net/process/tsc.exe.html
Trend Micro Cleanup Engine.
Quote.
"If it hogs your cpu then you've already jacked up your PC and the Trend Micro software is trying to repair some of the damage"
Is your Trend Micro up to date and have you scanned your system with it.


----------



## mmhjef71 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks blues_harp28 for your response and your right in assuming only when i run DVD Flick or Winavi. i replaced winavi with flick 2 days ago as thought that it was winavi only causing the prob. in task manager the converting programs are running at 70-85% and this is causing shutdown i think. could it be a heat issue at high cpu usage. any thoughts or suggestions are gratefully accepted. I went to Flick site but guide only shows how to use couldnt find requirements.
Thanks
John


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Flick requires.
Quote.
"Processor: A Pentium 2 or compatible AMD processor, or better. A Pentium IV or later is recommended, the faster the better. Multithreading is supported.
Memory: At least 128 MB of free physical RAM, 256 MB or more is recommended. When using Windows Vista, at least 512 MB is required."

TSC.exe
Your problem seems to be with Trend Micro Cleanup Engine.
Id reinstall Trend Micro PC-cillin or check it's settings.


----------



## mmhjef71 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi thanks for your reply, i have all the required bits for flick and am thinking its pccillin that causes these probs, will uninstall and look at another spy service any suggestions? also what should my computer temp be?just in case its an overheating prob under load of 2 or more programs.
regards 
John


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Check.
Speed Fan.
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download337.html
Hd-Tune.
http://www.hdtune.com/


----------



## mmhjef71 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi i downloaded speedfan and this was in the dialogue box, dont know if relevant.-ProbeSCSI: WARNING: hard disk skipped because of invalid returned LogSense data 
Temp showings
Temp 1 66c
Temp 2 35
Temp 3 14-17
HDO 35c
Temp 1 69c
Temp 1 has flame symbol the other three have a blue arrow
Fan 1 2411rpm
nothing fan 2 and 3
what would i do with HD tune?
If you could let me know what to do with the programs that would be great
thanks
John


----------

